#  , 15%,

## Sveta

15%  1  2006 .    1500 .   ,     "    ,    , -     ".         .     - ,      -  .      ,      ?      ,      ?    -  ?   ,        ?

----------


## Cooler

> -


 ?

----------

:  (  -  )   (  - ,    ).
         ,   ,   ?
    ,    ,        ?

:


 3  2005 . N 03-03-02-04/1-135

   -            ,    ,  .
 23 . 1 . 346.16     ( - )      ,          ,     ,    .
 . 2 . 346.17  ,    ,      ,       .
  . 2 . 346.16     ,   . 23 . 1 . 346.16,    ,   ,        . . 254, 255, 263, 264, 268  269 . ,          ,   . 23 . 1 . 346.16 ,  . 268    .
 ,    ,   ,            .     , ,    ,              .



 - 
..
03.06.2005

----------


## Cooler

**,   ,   #1:



> 15% * 1  2006*


        .346.17.

P.S.   , ,        #2: ,      .

 ,       01.01.06          .

  "  "    ,   , ...  .346.25.

----------


## Sveta

> ?


  -       2005  .      .
 . 346,25 
2)       ()           ( ,  ),  .
       .              ?
   ,    "     ...".       ,     ,    ,     ,       .    ,       ?      ,         .

----------


## Buhg

,       .      ,    ?        5000 .
    ,      .      .,      .    .

----------

,   "",      .   !   4 .   ((((  , .,1 -    ,--.
    ?

----------


## Sveta

.     .      ,      .  ,    ,   .    ,      . , ,  -  ,       .       .

----------

??      =  , , ..  1

----------


## Lopux

> ,   "",      .   !   4 .   ((((


       ?  
ivannova@umail.ru

----------

> ,      .  ,    ,   .    ,      .


 :yes:     ,    .         !

----------


## ...

> :  (  -  )   (  - ,    ).
>          ,   ,   ?
>     ,    ,        ?
> 
> :
> 
> 
>  3  2005 . N 03-03-02-04/1-135
> 
> ...


   ,        , ...........  .

----------

> ,    .         !


, ., .  .....    .    1 ,       ,   ,    .    ,     .  ,  .       1 .   1            .       .       ,         2005,     .        .     2006?

----------

> ,   ,    .    ,     .


    ?      ,      .



> 1            .


  , ,  ? 

  .        ,       1 .          (100   ...)             .             1 ,     .        ,     1 . ,          - "   ".    .   .

----------


## Anuta

> ,    .         !


             ?

----------

,         1 .    /  ,       -,     -,       -,       .  ,  .        .

----------

1 ,     .        ,     1 . ,          - "   ".    .   .[/QUOTE]

, .,       .          .
       1 .
    -                   .      -   .

----------

41  60 -  .
 41  42 -    .
 90  41 -    .
 90  42 - ()    .

    .         1 . ..      .    5000 . -     500 000 .  1    "   ".       1 ,  ,        .   (1  )       "   ",       .   ,         .   !   .

----------


## Larky

> ,        , ...........  .


  ?      ?

----------


## Cooler

> ?


  .346.17.

----------


## Larky

> .346.17.


 ...   ,  , ,         ...            ,              ...           ...

----------


## Cooler

> ,  , ,         ...


   ,      . ,      ,   :     ,     .

                  ,       .

  ( - )      - , .

       -   ,   **, ..   .

P.S.         :  - ** .

----------

,    1 . -     1 .       ?

----------

,  .   1   .     -            .    -   !  1  ,    .       - .  2    .

----------

> 1 ,  ,        .   (1  )       "   ",       .   ,         .   !   .


              ( )     ?..

----------

> ( )     ?..


      .     ,     .       -     .      ,     . -    . -     -   .

----------

:Hmm: 


> -


       (     )?

----------

> (     )?


    .    .        .  .       -         ,        . ?

----------

- , ...  ,        ,       - ...

----------

> - , ...  ,        ,       - ...


,    .   : ,      100 .,      - 200.   , ,  100.    300,   200.     ? , 200 + 100( ) = 300. 
            - , 1000.      - 400. ,        600 .,       ,         (  ). 
,      - ,          ...

----------

,     ...  :Wink: 
<b>    ,    100,     350...</b>

----------


## Sveta

,  ,       ,      .      ,             .        ,   ,     ,  ,   -   .      .

----------

> -   -   .      .


     - ,      -     . 

    -        -        , . ,    ,     ,  . 
 , **



> ,    100,     350...


.  1     - 100 .,
     - 350 .
       - 500 .
  - 380 .

     .

1.   ,        . 
500 - 380 = 120 .

2.       - 100 + 120 = 220 .

3.   - 350,     - 220.     220.
 (-,     100,  ,       ). 

,   ?

----------

to <b></b>...
  , ,     -     ...  :Smilie:  ,    ...  :Wink:

----------

28.04.06  03-11-04/2/94
0     ,      

   -   .    . 2 . 346.17     ( - ) ,    ,         .        .      I  2006 .       .       ,     . 
   2006 .  ,        .
1.                 (    ):
1= :Frown:  + ),
  -  ,           (   );
 -  ,        (  ).
         :
 = ( + )1,
   ,      (   );
 -  ,        .
2.         (    ):
2 =  :Frown:  + ).
3.        
:
 = ( + )  : ( + ),
  -     ,       .
4.       ,     .     ,     18%:
 = 18%,
  -  -" ,               .



 - 

.. 

           01  ? ,   ?

----------

**, ,  .   ,    ,        
 28.04.06  03-11-04/2/94
 :Smilie: 
    ,  ....

----------

**,  - ,     -        !

----------

,        ,            ?

   ?    1  ,    "  ",        .  -     ,      "".

----------

. ,     .   -        -     .

----------

,         : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=86717
    ...  :Smilie:

----------

**, ,    ,    .     -          .  ,         ,        ,        - ,    . 
       -      -    2  .     ,    -    .

----------

**,    -   ?        -     !   !      ,     ?     ?

----------

...        ,         ...           ...  ,  ,    , , ...

   ..     ...     ...     ...

----------

,     ""    ?..  :Hmm: 
   ,  ,      - ()            (    )...

----------

> ,     ""    ?..


      ?   .   -   .   ,     . 
   ,        -     .  ,   ,       .

----------

!    !         !!!!  :Wow:

----------


## megaoks

> !    !         !!!!

----------

,   ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

,   ,         1 . ,          !

----------


## .

,  -   ???   :yes:

----------

:Smilie:   :Smilie:  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=73573&page=2

----------

> ,   ,         1 . ,          !


  . (,  ?)
  . 10 .     ,  .  - 150 .     1    -  "   "  1  15000 .   150 .
 .       1 ,  .      ,      ,        .         -         . ,        423 .,   -  477 . 
    -   .      - 1 .,     423 .,       42300 . "   "   477 .      -     (   ),      .  (  )  ,     1 ,    477-423 = 54 .   !

----------


## -

,    .   , ,   ,     ,   , ,   1     . 
       .          , ..        . 
  .

----------

-,    ,           ...    ,    ...  :Wink:

----------


## -

.     ,    ,      ,   .,       -,    -     ,      .    .         ,     ,    -.

        -           .

----------

-----!.. () ...
-,  " "     ...        ... " "... "  "...   ,      ,             ...  :Wink: 
  "  ",  ,          (       ...      ...)

----------


## -

.          .    ,    .
     ,      . ,          - .      ,    ,   1,          .  ,            ,           ?
,   ,      .       -    1,       ,        -    1.      -   -    . 
 ?

----------


## -

,            ,  .
   -     1  , ..         ,      .

----------

> ?


       ?        ""...

   -         ...
          -     ... ,     ( )...   , ,       ...  -,      ...
    ...     -    1 ,    ( , )...      : %       ... ..      -  ( )...       -   (  ..)...        ,           ... ,       ... 
     ...   ...         ,        1...  ,   "  "...     ...

P.S.   (#40)     ...  ...   ,        40% -    ...

----------


## -

!
    -   ,  ,             160   8 - .   .

   . 
1. -    , ,  -          - .                    ,  ,  .
2.   ",       ... " -           ,    ,        .

----------


## -

[QUOTE=]    ...     -    1 ,    ( , 
QUOTE]
     -   ,  , , - ,  -     .

----------

1.   "  ", "  "  "  "...        ...
2.  ,  ,    -...            , , " -10%" -  1,  -18%" -  6  .... (,      )...

P.S.     ?         -    ?...

----------


## -

> 2.  ,  ,    -...            , , " -10%" -  1,  -18%" -  6  .... (,      )...


  ,        ,       .

----------


## 25

,,   ?    ,     . -15%   : 100%   /  20,    /  22 ,.     26 ,       10 , 2005,2006  ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## Sveta

-   ,     1 ,    -   (    ).   - 10 .

----------


## 25

2005 2006.       ,

----------


## andreymac

1 " " 8.1      .       "    ",       "    ".
  ()      : 1 -     -                   -, 2 -     (, , , ) -    ,    -             .          (   -   ,    -   ).   ,                       ,   ,      ..

----------

?     100  150,    150  100.    42

----------

> . (,  ?)
>   . 10 .     ,  .  - 150 .     1    -  "   "  1  15000 .   150 .
>  .       1 ,  .      ,      ,        .         -         . ,        423 .,   -  477 . 
>     -   .      - 1 .,     423 .,       42300 . "   "   477 .      -     (   ),      .  (  )  ,     1 ,    477-423 = 54 .   !


,
     ? 1:8

----------


## igorexa200

.... :Smilie: 

 , !

...-    20  ...
  ...

 15%.  
 .  .  - ... 

 -          ....

     , ,    /       (  ). 

  "100  ",    (),     (  28.04.06  03-11-04/2/94), 
     ,      .

 :
 ?   ,             /.?  :Redface:

----------


## ip el

:    ,      .                            -  .      ,    ?     ?

:     1 -  ,    -  ,   ,    ,   ?

    ,       .

      :  -  ,   ,   -     (     )?

----------


## igorexa200

> :  -  ,   ,   -     (     )?


    ,    1 (  ,     ),     : 
   ,   ,       ,  1.     . 

,     2- .... :Embarrassment:

----------

,      (-) ?          ( 1  -   ,    )?  ,     1,   ,       ,   .

            ,   -   .            (     ),     1-2 ,       . ,    500   10 .  1000          .         35 .          ,     ,    1 . ,    -   .        ?    ?

----------


## igorexa200

> (-)


   ....

 ,     -  ....     ,   . 
        .

----------

> ,    .         !


     ...,     2006....   ()  +,  .     1:  ,     1:.
1.      1:  , ,       ,     ? 
2.       ,     (      ). ,  ,      .... 
3.  ,    ...        .60  1 ?
4.   , ,  ...
   ...      .  -  ,   ? ,    ,     ...
!!!!     !!!  ....(((

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ,     ...


          . 
  ,      ,     ,     :Wink: 
                      .

----------

....      ????...
        1   ,  , .. " 500."   1000.,  800.(  ), -   ,     "...     ?    "   ,  "? :Embarrassment: 
  ,         (,).     ,..   ,   1 ,       ...      ((((

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     "...     ?


,     ,    -.        -    ...

----------

,              .   ?,   -   Z-(   ,   )?... :Frown: 
..     ?...       ?                 ?..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   Z-(   ,   )?


    ?   ,  ?    - ,    z-.
       .       .
           , ,               .

----------

....
  ,    ,      -     ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko



----------

!  -.     ,    ,        (  ) -               ,     ? !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 -  (,  ),  .

----------


## .

.

----------

.346.17:        . : "    ,     -     ".
   1   ,    .   ,         .         ??? :Wow:  !

----------


## .

, , ,   ,           ,

----------

12.11.2009  03-11-06/2/242??, .          ?

----------


## .

**,       .    ,      .    .     .

----------

, , ,      .?

----------


## .

29.06.2010 N 808/10   N 33-1659/2009

----------

!

----------

,    ,      ?        . .      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


     .       ,    .    .              .

----------

*ZZZhanna*, !

----------


## TinKaNN

,   :
  ,     6%.  . .     .

  41  60 -  .   100 .
 41  42 -     30 .
 62  41 -     130 
 42  90 -      30 .
 51  62 -   
 99  68 -   :6% - 1-80 
   -  -  28-20
      ,       90, 91  ,      ,     -   30 .    .
,     ( 62  90) ,               - 7-80.     -  -  22-20.
      ?     ,        ,    .       ,    .      ?

----------


## .

> ,       90, 91  ,      ,     -   30 .


    ?      .          
       .     ,    ,   



> .


  .        :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . .





> 41  42 -     30 .


-  42    ,       .



> 


        ,       .     ,       - .
        .
         -  .      6%,     ,     ???

----------


## TinKaNN

-        -     2008 .     .   -     2007  2008   -  ,   2-  -    -  .     .     .
 6290 -    ,  .    -     -    .
        -     -      (     ), ,       .  !

----------


## .

6%.

----------


## TinKaNN

-  ,       .    !  :Redface:

----------

,   :  15%    ,     - . .        -          ?   /     -     (   /)     ( 10  .)?

----------


## Andyko

;

----------

, .    ,    .    +  6%.      .   ,    100% .   :      80%,        ,        .     .        . :      ?     50-90  ,       ?   62-90   50-62   ?      ?     90-41?   .

----------


## Andyko

, .. ,      ;
       ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    ,      -     ?


       ,     -  



> ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## echinaceabel

> 


.
:   -   . :Frown:

----------


## -

! ,       .41   2012  14.,      2012 1,5.. (    ),            2012.    -,   ?    15%

----------


## .

?
  2012     ?

----------


## -

,  2012

----------


## RajichenoK

?
    15 %     :

  .

----------


## -

, ..       2011.     ,   ,                .

----------


## RajichenoK

-   .        ,  ,    - . :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

,   ,   ,   2012             ,    ,

----------


## RajichenoK

. 346.17, "    ( )"  05.08.2000 N 117- (.  02.10.2012)

2)     ,    , -     .             :
      ();
      ();
  ;
   .
,      ,      ,   ,        .

   ,    .

----------


## Oks_m

> . (,  ?)
>   . 10 .     ,  .  - 150 .     1    -  "   "  1  15000 .   150 .


 , !    ,  -    ! ,         ,   ? :  "   "  1  15000 .   150 .,   170.

----------


## ZZZhanna

1     .  ,  ,   1 ., .. -   .

----------


## Oks_m

*ZZZhanna*,   ()    ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

(),  .

----------


## balabolec

> 62  41 -    130


  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

. :,  ,,  15%.       ,      .          ,             . ,    ,  .         Z .    .           10   -      ,     .?     -           .   . ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


.       ,      ,         ,       ,   -   . 
     15%   .

----------


## RajichenoK

,   ...  ...    :yes:

----------


## ZZZhanna

2%      ,         .

----------

, ! , , 15%,         ,  ,       .        .     ,      -  ,        .   ,  .        01.01.2013    60    41 .?    ,  , , , . - 3 ..,      10 ..,      ,    7 ..    .      100%,       ..     .       ,     ? ..       ,                  ,    ,  ,    . ,        ,     ,     ,      , ..      ,    ,       ...

----------

!!!    15 %  .  2011   6%,   12 . 15%     .     Z-              ( ),  .                        ,        (        ).          .   ?    ,         ,     1,5 ,      -  .           ?

----------

.  , -.         .      .        ?     (    ,     ,       )         ?

----------



----------


## Andyko



----------

! 
, ,         ?   ???
,   30.09,  01.10 (   ).   01.10       01.10.
   01.10???      3   ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

30.09    ,  01.10.  3-00?
    .         ,  .
       ""    23.59      /.

----------

> 30.09    ,  01.10.  3-00?
>     .         ,  .
>        ""    23.59      /.


 ! ,    ,      23.59.      .

,     ??        ???
!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ???


      ,    ,   .

----------

...             , ( 31.03  01.04)  1    2.??  - .     .
  -   ??? --       .
  ??

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


         .    01.10.  0.10.       01.10.,      4 .    ,     10.01  08-00, 31.10  23-59  31.12.  23-59

----------

,     .     .     . 
,      31.12.17  8.00    01.01.18  8.00.
      01.01.2018.(     ,     ).          1 2018. 
   ...     (..   ).     31.12.17 -                 .      ,        .
          (   ).
   .      ,         ,..   .
!!!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...    **


..      ,     ?    **,  .    -   ** ,          , ..     .       0-10,         0-10.




> 31.12.17 -                 .      ,        .


    .




> 31.12.17  8.00    01.01.18  8.00.


      24     ?

----------

.
,        8-00       .   8.00  ,          (., ).

,          1 2018????.    ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ???


 , . , ,  31  -        20-00, -   ,      31     .

----------

15%           ?
         15 % ?
         15 % ?
  -        1  ?

----------


## .

> 15 % ?


 ,   .     




> 15%           ?


  ,   - .      .

----------

15 % ?

             15 % ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 15 % ?


      ,  ..   , ,    ++

----------

> ,  ..   , ,    ++


  ?
  1000 ,      
      10 ,  ,  ,  , ,    ...
      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   .




> 





> 


  ,   .





> 1000 ,


      ?

  ,  ,     -,     ,  - ,        .

----------

> .
> 
> 
> 
>   ,   .
> 
> 
> 
>       ?
> ...


      ?   1    ?   ,        ?

----------

15%     ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     + 1,  -       ,       ,      1. 1   .




> 15%     ,


   ,     - - .

----------

> ,     + 1,  -       ,       ,      1. 1   .
> 
> 
>    ,     - - .


    ,               ,           ,      ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


        ?      . 
       .

----------

> ,           ,      ,


 :Lol: 
   ....

----------

> ....

----------

-     ?

----------

